# Dog Hike



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww how precious!!! Is the white one older? They all look like they are enjoying themselves. Hikes with dogs are so fun!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I believe Lacey is two? Apoodleaday could give you more info on her girl.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

wonderful pictures, it is so nice to be able to walk off lead like that. Your dogs all look so happy!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Aweome !


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely place, lovely dogs!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

#7 is my favorite, the dog looks so happy in the green!

Question, what is the style of hair ont he head of your black poodle? I like it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> #7 is my favorite, the dog looks so happy in the green!
> 
> Question, what is the style of hair ont he head of your black poodle? I like it!


Giant afro of doom gone curly and air dried from being in the water


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I should make a quite note.. The white standard is NOT mine! Her name is Lacey and she belongs to another forum member, apoodleaday, who we went hiking with. Only the black standard and mutt are mine.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How beautiful and the weather looked perfect.

Vegas is such and boy and Lacey is just a happy girl!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Fluffly for taking such awesome pictures!! Lacey and I totally enjoyed our hike with you and Vegas and Precious and your BF. What a nice guy!!! 
Here's a chance for everyone to see how dirty Lacey really gets. Vegas and Lacey hiked down the trail together like "Hey, poodles stick together"


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

My favorites are #5 and #4 (three abreast on the trail) and (happy poodles out for a jaunt)!!! Looks like you had a fine day for a hike. Where were you?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

God I miss the mountains,I'm so jealous every one looks like there having a great time. It is so hard where we live to find a place to take the dogs off leash beside the beach and then you have to give the dogs a bath every time because their itchy from the salt water or the awful dog parks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> My favorites are #5 and #4 (three abreast on the trail) and (happy poodles out for a jaunt)!!! Looks like you had a fine day for a hike. Where were you?


Some trail in Salt Lake City, UT, I'm not exactly sure on the name.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You, Vegas and Precious met gorgeous Lacey??? So jealous!!! Did you steal her?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

The trail is Big Water. The trailhead is at the top of Millcreek Canyon, just east of Salt Lake City.


amerique2 said:


> My favorites are #5 and #4 (three abreast on the trail) and (happy poodles out for a jaunt)!!! Looks like you had a fine day for a hike. Where were you?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Locket said:


> You, Vegas and Precious met gorgeous Lacey??? So jealous!!! Did you steal her?


Lol, this is Vegas's second time seeing her, and my third! I can't steal her, her mom would get sad!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Locket, your so cute! Thanks. Fluffy didn't steal Lacey but Vegas and Lacey did consider running away together 


Locket said:


> You, Vegas and Precious met gorgeous Lacey??? So jealous!!! Did you steal her?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lacey likes 'em young.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh man, I better move to Utah  Mitch would love to meet Vegas and Lacey!!! He'd probably run away with them too.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Locket said:


> Oh man, I better move to Utah  Mitch would love to meet Vegas and Lacey!!! He'd probably run away with them too.


Would you like me to send you some property listings? We would love another fun poodle person in our group


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Would you like me to send you some property listings? We would love another fun poodle person in our group


I could never live in the States, sorry. But perhaps a super far road trip is in order sometime soon.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Locket said:


> I could never live in the States, sorry. But perhaps a super far road trip is in order sometime soon.


If you're ever in the neighborhood......................or you know country


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks fun! I love seeing forum poodles get together.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I see that one of the gals that used to go on Poodles at Play hikes in the bay area (I have been fortunate to go on one, so many poodles) has started a poodle group in Park City called Park City Poodles


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

What beautiful scenery..i can't wait until the weather is more tolerable to go hiking. We have some beautiful spots here too.

Lacy and Vegas look like they had a great time!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow! How did I miss this post?? Vegas and Lacey look like they had a total blast! Did they all go swimming up at the top? It looks like Lacey didn't stop smiling for even a second. Very cute dogs, gorgeous scenery, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What awesome photos of what was obviously a sensational outing!! I feel like I was there, only without getting a stone in my sneaker (as I usually do) or having to bathe Chagall afterwords. Loved seeing dogs out together off lead. I belong to a dog walking club and we enjoy some scenic trails in NJ but we have to keep our dogs on leash, well, according to the posted rules anyway.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Precious was a little motor boat in the water, Vegas went up to his stomach, and Lacey put her little fet in, lol.

This is an off leash dog hike on odd numbered days ^^


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Giant afro of doom gone curly and air dried from being in the water


This made me laugh so hard! They look like they had a blast! Lacey is so girlie, I love her!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Skye said:


> This made me laugh so hard! They look like they had a blast! Lacey is so girlie, I love her!!!


Thanks Skye!!! Maybe you should move to Utah too


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I love pics of people and their dogs (especially poodles..lol) out enjoying themselves on a hike! Looks like all had a great day and you got some lovely pics!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice trail! I love the first shot of three with the beautiful view in the background! Looks like they really enjoyed themselves!


----------

